# Hevi shot choke with Federals



## WaskaWoodies (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone know how a hevishot will handle Federals? I have a good deal for a hevishot choke and shoot feds and wonder how it would handle. im guessin it shouldnt be a problem?


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

thats what i usually shoot. BB's seem to pattern ok.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

schnidy60 said:


> thats what i usually shoot. BB's seem to pattern ok.


BB's at ducks?


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

When I'm field hunting honkers and ducks yes I do. Not uncommon to shoot either within minutes of each other and I'm not about to empty my gun every time ducks are working to put a smaller shot in.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

schnidy60 said:


> When I'm field hunting honkers and ducks yes I do. Not uncommon to shoot either within minutes of each other and I'm not about to empty my gun every time ducks are working to put a smaller shot in.


I feel ya there. Just gotta let the ducks get out a little further when you pull out to take the shot eh?


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

As stated above, the Hevi Shot chokes will work just fine with regular steel. And as I have tested in a couple of my Berettas they pattern regular steel EXTREMELY good. So regardless using Hevi Shot / Hevi Metal / Speed Ball or regular steel I would highly suggest a Hevi Shot choke tube.


----------

